# Does anyone use ammonia block for cycling?



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my first post and I was wondering if anyone uses any kind of ammonia block or detoxifing liquid when you cycle a new tank with fish? I have never used it and currently have a 29 gallon and 15 gallon undergoing cycle. 15 is showing signs of coming full circle after 17 days. I have been changing daily water 33% in 15 and using stress-zyme live bacteria. Today it showed 0% on ammonia and water is looking polished, the 29 gallon is still showing between .25 and .50 on ammonia this tank does not have substrate as it is going to be used as Angelfish breeding tank in next month or so. It has 6 baby angels in it now and they are looking good, but I am changing water daily and have not used any ammonia block. I just bought Am Quell a detoxifier today and didn't want to try it until I ask you all. Thanks in advance for any answers and opinions. I do have a 75 gallon established 11 yrs continously, and thought about moving some of that media into 29 gallon filter. Thoughts?


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

The only additive ive used while cycling a tank was tetra safe start and it worked for me, i didnthave an ammonia problem but i had a really bad nitrite problem and the tetra safe start made my nitrite readings go from 5.0+ to .25ppm within 8hrs and 0.ppm within 24hrs, other than that just keep up with water changes


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ammonia blockers seem to stall the cycle and can give you weird readings, or so it seems for those that have used it on here while going through a cycle. With those size tanks and how long a water change would take, I would never do anything more than that. 

Not sure what your regiman has been as it sounds like you know what you are doing, you don't have to attempt to keep the ammonia and nitrite so low with daily large water changes. Usually if you let them get no higher than 1ppm you will be fine, but no need to go lower than that. The cycle needs some of that stuff to hurry things along a little.

Also any media, decor, or subtrate you can provide from your established tank will speed things along.


----------

